# Recumbents in Kent



## Riding in Circles (24 Jun 2008)

How many recumbent owners are there in Kent? At least on here.

I have only seen three other than me.


----------



## BentMikey (24 Jun 2008)

Me.


----------



## tdr1nka (25 Jun 2008)

I'm in SE London and not far from the Kent boarders?


----------



## Riding in Circles (26 Jun 2008)

I wonder if we could start a bent Kent club? See who crawls out of the woodwork.


----------



## BentMikey (26 Jun 2008)

I'd change the second e to a u myself. Bent Kents.


----------



## Riding in Circles (26 Jun 2008)

BentMikey said:


> I'd change the second e to a u myself. Bent Kents.



While that might suit you, we are not all of your persuasion.


----------



## stevew (8 Aug 2008)

Me, with a Trice to sell and a PDQ to buy !!!


----------



## Riding in Circles (8 Aug 2008)

stevew said:


> Me, with a Trice to sell and a PDQ to buy !!!



Why do you want a PDQ?


----------



## stevew (8 Aug 2008)

Easy really Ian,

I have just been made redundant and need the money so once I've done the deals I should be about a grand up. That will really help at the moment and I'll still be riding a 'bent !! I do admit that the quality is not quite the same but it will have to do.

Regards
Steve W


----------



## Riding in Circles (9 Aug 2008)

stevew said:


> Easy really Ian,
> 
> I have just been made redundant and need the money so once I've done the deals I should be about a grand up. That will really help at the moment and I'll still be riding a 'bent !! I do admit that the quality is not quite the same but it will have to do.
> 
> ...



There are a number of decent bents available for around £1k new, trikes and two wheelers. Sorry to hear about the redundancy.


----------



## Riding in Circles (9 Aug 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> There are a number of decent bents available for around £1k new, trikes and two wheelers. Sorry to hear about the redundancy.



Ah re read it, my bad, you should get a PDQ for around £300.


----------



## stevew (11 Aug 2008)

Yup, that's the plan.


----------



## arallsopp (14 Aug 2008)

+1 here. Horizontal on the Hayes / Bromley borders, perched atop an SMGTe.


----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Aug 2008)

At this rate we can probably manage a Bent Kent ride out.


----------



## arallsopp (15 Aug 2008)

Very possibly. I've gotta find that sweet spot between the fading British summer and the arrival of my recumbent legs. 

Last seen, mine were half way up a hill wondering if they'd ever talk to me again. Spin spin spin.


----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Aug 2008)

I am super slow up hills, so average out at a relatively slow speed, although that seems to fluctuate a lot, so I wouldn't worry to much, I may try to put something together for a few weeks time.


----------



## arallsopp (15 Aug 2008)

LOL.

Sounds good to me. Count me in. I'm supposed to be doing a 3 day on Somme / Dieppe area a couple of weeks into September, so could use all the practice I can get 

Do you reckon you might bring along one of your cameras too? It'd be nice to have some footage that proves its possible to keep upright on these things. Nobody in my family seems to believe me  The idea of capturing more than one of us in frame would be fantastic.


----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Aug 2008)

Bent Mikey has a cam as well, although he rarely rides below 100 mph.


----------



## arallsopp (15 Aug 2008)

Excellent. All we've got to do is throw a harness around the tail of his hurricane, tie on, and enjoy some real laid back cycling.


----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Aug 2008)

Have you gone USS or OSS?


----------



## arallsopp (15 Aug 2008)

USS for me. 

I'd had my eyes on a Grasshopper FX for 6 months (following diagnosis of a degenerative back condition) but my LBS only had it for trial with OSS. I tried it a few times but could never get it working. Darn shame, as a folder would have been marvellous. Was never sure if it was the laid back position, or the bars.

Fortunately, they also had a USS StreetMachine, so I tried it out. Fantastically easy to control. I spent the next couple of weeks trying to weigh up the risks of ordering a USS Grasshopper sight unseen, and in the end opted for an USS SMGTe.

No regrets so far  Loving the bike.


----------



## stevew (15 Aug 2008)

I'd be in for a 'bent kent ride as soon as I've got my PDQ or similar. The Trice went last weekend...................boo hoo !!
Perhaps if it happens before I get sorted I can use the machine in the avitar, pleeeeese ?


----------



## domtyler (15 Aug 2008)

Never ride a recumbent in Kent, it's one of the great unwritten rules of cycling.


----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Aug 2008)

stevew said:


> I'd be in for a 'bent kent ride as soon as I've got my PDQ or similar. The Trice went last weekend...................boo hoo !!
> Perhaps if it happens before I get sorted I can use the machine in the avitar, pleeeeese ?



You can borrow one of the demo's from here for the ride if need be, I dug out the PDQ and now I remember why I retired it, the frame is cracked around the fork crown, I will no doubt repair it one day but I will have to split it and sleeve it, long job for a less busy time. The guy I got it from was a big fat pig (his words not mine), so I guess that is why it failed.


----------



## stevew (27 Oct 2008)

When's the bent kent ride happening ? I've got my new, s/h, Bacchetta Cafe now so I'm up for it.


----------



## arallsopp (27 Oct 2008)

Hey Steve,

I've got to put some serious miles in for next years LEL, so I can very likely clear time for a ride on any nominated weekend.

On an unrelated note, I'm still aiming to bring the bent along on the 9th. Charles is busy, unfortunately. Thinking you might bring the Bacchetta?


----------



## stevew (27 Oct 2008)

LEL ? London / Edingburgh / London ?


----------



## arallsopp (28 Oct 2008)

Yep. Afraid so. 
http://cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=21413


----------



## Riding in Circles (28 Oct 2008)

It was warmer when I first had the idea, we should try to come up with a suitable central meeting point.


----------



## arallsopp (28 Oct 2008)

Right. You're in Gillingham, so that's middle top.
I'm in Bromley, so +1 for top left.


----------



## stevew (28 Oct 2008)

I'm Bromley and so is Charles so that's +2


----------



## BentMikey (28 Oct 2008)

So am I, only I have to work. Blast!!


----------



## stevew (28 Oct 2008)

Wot 4 'bents in Bromley ?


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Oct 2008)

Most folks are bent in Bromley!


----------



## arallsopp (28 Oct 2008)

Can't help it. Better that than father another generation of ugg boot wearing perma tanned essex girl wag wannabees. Its for the good of the species, and very selfless of us, I feel.

Or did you mean Bent as in corrupt? In that case, yes, its all true.


----------



## Riding in Circles (28 Oct 2008)

I know a Catrike 700 owner in Bromley who will no doubt be interested in a recumbent ride out as well.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Oct 2008)

arallsopp said:


> Can't help it. Better that than father another generation of ugg boot wearing perma tanned essex girl wag wannabees. Its for the good of the species, and very selfless of us, I feel.
> 
> Or did you mean Bent as in corrupt? In that case, yes, its all true.



When I worked with the Army in Woolwich, the residents of Eltham and Bromley were not exactly known for their honesty, social enthusiasm and observation of the finer points of English Law (allegedly)


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Nov 2008)

I'm an ex-Kent resident (escaped to Essex earlier this year) and would enjoy joining a Kent ride as long as start point and finish point are joined up by some public transport that's Trike-suitable, and as long as that's 'allowed', me being an Essex Gal now!


----------



## arallsopp (5 Nov 2008)

Excellent. Bromley has a lot of steps twixt platform and street, so its probably not your best target. Any ideas folks?


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Nov 2008)

Is there a date for this Kentish ride? I saw mention of the 9th, is that the 9th of this month (i.e. Sunday)?


----------



## stevew (5 Nov 2008)

Yes it this Sunday See http://www.bromleycyclists.org/9nov.html. Not sure if the middle bit will be trike friendly though, but on the other hand we will be going really slow and waiting for anyone who needs to walk. Some of the tracks are narrow footpaths through the woods but I'm reasonably sure a NT Trice would be OK. Give me a call if you want more info (see PM). Chances are that I will be on a two wheel 'bent and there may be two others.
BTW this is not a 'bent specific ride, it's actually designed for beginners on "normal" bikes.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Nov 2008)

Hi Steve, thanks for this and for PMing me your details.

I haven't got an NT and it's a bit of an early start for me if I'm to drive from North of Colchester so I'm not sure yet. I think I've also got a bit confused as to whether this was the Bent Kent ride - it seems not to be. I'll have to get back to you on whether I come as I'm out late on Saturday night to a big do and might need a bit of a lie-in on Sunday!


----------



## stevew (5 Nov 2008)

Just supposing we had a Bent Kent ride on a Sunday starting at Orpington station. say about 20 miles. Who would be up for it ?
PM me your email address and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Nov 2008)

arallsopp said:


> Excellent. Bromley has a lot of steps twixt platform and street, so its probably not your best target. Any ideas folks?



Not a problem surely? I regularly take the bent either way from BMS.


----------



## arallsopp (6 Nov 2008)

I hear you Mikey, but in the back of my mind, I'm thinking Helen is on a trike due to a disability with her arm(?). The trike is very likely heavier than your bent, and potentially she's less able to fling it up and down stairs 

Of course, that might be the back of my mind lying to me, or becoming unecessarily patronising or something, in which case, ignore me.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Nov 2008)

You're right Arallsopp, I do have a disability with my arm; however I would work on the assumption that if we were somewhere with lots of steps that some kind other recumbent cyclist would give me a hand to heave the thing up and down them so it's not a mega issue. Unless none of the rest of you aren't very gentlemanly


----------



## Ianj5 (26 Nov 2008)

Hi, I know i'm a bit late joining this thread. I'm in Canterbury, had a Rans V3 since Nov 07 and have completed 4000 miles.


----------



## arallsopp (25 Jan 2009)

...dig dig dig... ooh... a hollow bit, hang about, there's something down here.... its.. a thread. Lets revive it now that the weather is no longer trying to kill us too regularly.


----------

